# custom topsheet for your board?



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey, everyone. Is it possible to replace the topsheet on your board? Also are there any websites/companies that offer custom topsheets for your board? I'm pretty stoked about possibly getting another board this season (ie. Ride Machete 2011), but their graphics don't really fit my style. Thanks for any advice that you can give.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Spray paint and stickers or shell out the ass for a custom graphic custom made board that you have no clue how it might ride.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm probably not gonna go the spray paint route since I've heard that it doesn't last very long. Although I do have stickers on my old board, that's probably not gonna cut it either to replace the graphics on the new one. I guess a custom-made board may be the only option, but I'm definitely not taken a chance on that since like you said I'm sure how a cutom-made board is gonna ride (plus, I don't have the dough for that). Anyway, thanks for the suggestions, man.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

You could get a grafic done by a custom wrap shop or a sign shop in vinyl


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Class five offers a completely custom board but its like over 1000$ and you get to chose which of there boards to base it off. Class Five Snowboards - Canada's Snowboard Company

also only 10 will be sold and the end of the year is almost here, not sure if the deal is still available


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

surf-the-earth said:


> Hey, everyone. Is it possible to replace the topsheet on your board? Also are there any websites/companies that offer custom topsheets for your board? I'm pretty stoked about possibly getting another board this season (ie. Ride Machete 2011), but their graphics don't really fit my style. Thanks for any advice that you can give.


We can get you a custom vinyl wrap for your board. Grizzly Sports

Should cost between 75-100$

Shoot me a PM for more info.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. J.Schaef...I'll send you a PM soon. Thanks, man.


----------



## jrtknz (Jan 11, 2017)

surf-the-earth said:


> Yeah, I'm probably not gonna go the spray paint route since I've heard that it doesn't last very long. Although I do have stickers on my old board, that's probably not gonna cut it either to replace the graphics on the new one. I guess a custom-made board may be the only option, but I'm definitely not taken a chance on that since like you said I'm sure how a cutom-made board is gonna ride (plus, I don't have the dough for that). Anyway, thanks for the suggestions, man.


You could get a custom vinyl wrap for your snowboard. That would allow you to customize a board you already know rides well, and you could make it anything you want. Norka Sports does a great job - Only costs you $65.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

haha, I just noticed the dates of the original posts.


----------



## Outdoor_funguy (Mar 9, 2017)

jrtknz said:


> You could get a custom vinyl wrap for your snowboard. That would allow you to customize a board you already know rides well, and you could make it anything you want. Norka Sports does a great job - Only costs you $65.


Why don't you visit Gatorwraps.com. Professionals there will be able to address all your concerns.


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

sounds great ! i will cheke gatorswraps

i the same idea i have asked a local shop where i live and what i want to do is put the topsheet design of a board onto another one board and the shop said you have to be scanned because recreating the top will be expensive !


----------



## Treywa (Feb 14, 2021)

Once you put a vinyl wrap on your board, do you need a polyurethane or clear epoxy sealant as a protective coating?


----------

